# bubble level on sight ring



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone use this level on the sight ring? Does it help? I used it today for the first time and it felt like I was holding my bow at a funny angle, but I think I shot a little better. I guess I have not been holding my bow straight up and down.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I always use mine. It makes a big difference in consistency.

A couple of years ago I was hunting out of a pop up blind that was on the side of a hill. When I drew my bow and leveled it with the bubble, I felt like I was all out of whack. But, the bubble don't lie.  I shot a buck that weekend. I've always wondered where/if I would have hit that deer without the bubble. At 20 yards it probably wouldn't have made a huge difference. But, makes you think about shooting 40-50 yards at an elk in a similar situation.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

up close no, out far yes.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> up close no, out far yes.


 Ditto that. Guy


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I agree with Pale. I always use mine too(when I remember)


----------

